

Lithium sulfur batteries: hope for 4x li-ion - ableal
http://slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=1240763&cid=28043161

======
ableal
The paper mentioned may be the last (May 2009) reference recently added here:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium_sulfur_battery>

